# Favorite Betta color?



## mbrown2642 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I was getting my water checked today at the lfs as I am new to all the H20 testing and wanted to recheck my readings so while I was waititng I looked at the bettas and I saw the most amazing color of fish I had ever seen. He was a VT but he was as orange as a goldfish with clear, transparent, super long fins with florescent blue rays it them.....he was sooooo gorgeous. Even though I am new to Bettas I have often looked at them in the shops and don't recall ever seeing such a truly orange one before..that is my favorite color yet I think
What is everyones favorite color of Betta?????


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Dragon. Or wild color, espcially those of the unimac complex, the deep earth tones really get me.


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

Their are some amazing VT's out there, but I'm partial to my bright red male betta


----------



## Craigo (Mar 10, 2012)

I have seen some pictures online of some green ones - definitely my favorite.


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

My favorites are the blues and blue marbles, but I've seen certain coppers that I really went ga-ga over! I really like some of the multi colors too. Oh, forgot about the whites!


----------

